# Stuttering accel and odd idle(already searched)



## Alchemy (Dec 9, 2004)

I have been searching on the forums for fixes for my problems for quite awhile now and i havent found any definitive answers. I know lots of ppl are having the same troubles as i am. I own a 87 pulsar nx xe with which has the e16i engine. engine was rebuilt roughly 10 000 kms ago. been having th prob for about 6000 kms

problem 1: when accelerating hard such as 1/2 pedal sometimes the car wishes to stutter at around 4k rpm. then i shift and it goes away. also if ur crusing along and u let off the gas then hit it again the engine struggles to regain its power and usually i get a big boost of power at around 4000 rpms. The accel is quite sluggishtill about 4000 rpms and it is not gear specific.

problem 2nce the car warms up. if i stop at lets say a stop sign. the idle will go to 1000 rpms then 2 seconds later drop to around 300-500 and almost die. 
Id does this quite often.

problem 3:if im goin quitew fast and decel rapidly whenevr i put in the clutch to shift the rpms will drop quickly and the car almost dies till i let out the clutch.

Now for the things ive already changed on my car:
o2 sensor 
coolant temp sensor
airflow meter
dist cap and rotor
plugs
plug wires
pcv valve
cleaned out egr
replaced all vacuum lines and cheked them to factory vac diagram
cleaned tb with carb cleaner
new vacuum switches
new battery
new thermostat
added 8 gauge ground wires on various spots of the block and distributor etc..
new tps
tps has been adjusted several times.
new air filter
new radiator
new oil pump 
new water pump
new used iacv/solenoid
idle has been adjusted properly
new timing belt

pretty much everything under the hood was changed when i put the rebuilt engine back in. then i started having problems and changed a few sensors n such. and to no avail all 3 problems still exist.

i know these havew been major problems for many ppl on these forums b4. ive practically run out of things to change. so if anyone has any ideas at all , plz throw some my way. 

ps: im regrounding my airflow meter today and rechecking the timing

btw: i took it to local nissan dealership they couldnt figure it out. and he ecu ios showing no codes.


----------



## Joro Corona (Apr 10, 2005)

You sure that used IAC is good? If its stuck closed, that would bog your motor pritty bad and cause stalls.


----------



## Alchemy (Dec 9, 2004)

ya i tested the iac and its good , regrounding my maf changed nothing and my timing is dead on


----------



## Joro Corona (Apr 10, 2005)

Id replace the egr then. If its open during acceleration then it would cause some power issues and if its open at idle it would bog the motor. It should only be open at cruise.


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

My 87 Sport coupe with E16i had almost the same problems I switched out the ECU and that fixed the rolling idle issue as for the stall at 4k it turned out for me that my Timing belt tensioner was installed incorrectly so when i revved up the engine the belt would go slack causing my cam to retard causing a serious bogging problem under hard acceleration it was less noticeable if I eased into the gas might look at that make sure the spring is properly engaged. good luck


----------



## Alchemy (Dec 9, 2004)

i tested the egr and its fully functional. ill check the timing belt tensioner next week when i get the chance


----------



## Alchemy (Dec 9, 2004)

tested ecu for coees again, nothing found (code 55). swapped in a new ecu and distributor. when i switch distributor i kinda eyebaled where my old one was. drove for an hour or so and it felt like my power loss disappeared(but still had idle problem and very little bit of surging when hitting 4k rpms). later that day. i checked the timing. it wasoff by abit, around 15 btdc. phoned nissan they told me fac specs are 10deg btdc. so i set it to 10. took it for another drive. car felt sluggish again. so i watched the timing as my car idled. and whenever the idle would drop when its just sitting warm the timing would advance from 10 btdc to 5 or sometimes even 0. depending on how much the idle was dropping. then it would go back to normal when the idle went back up to normal. So i bveleive that my idle probs and my power loss and linked. So when i drive the car when its warm the timing advances it self to 5 btdc or even at 0 then when i hit about 4k rpm the timing retards itself back to 10 where it should be and id regain my power. What could be causing this prob. Only thing i can think of that is left to change is my coil. Ill be doing that this weekend.

Any suggestions plz?


----------



## Alchemy (Dec 9, 2004)

plz just *delete this thread* , im never gunna find the problem


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

Dude take off the upper timing belt cover and rev your engine up to around 5k in snaps and watch your belt if it is bouncing alot then you need a new one and tensioner. If this is happenning you will loose timming on both your cam and your distributor. Don't give up these things are only chunks of metal we made them we can fix them just keep ticking away at it.


----------



## Alchemy (Dec 9, 2004)

checked timing belt and tensioner . took off both uper and lower timing covers. nothing wrong with em. tensioner still had spring and belt was no loose at all. took of my cat to check to mak sure it hadnt collapsed. nothing wrong with it. not much left i can do ...

problem seems to be gettin worse too


----------



## MNPULSAR (Apr 8, 2003)

Alchemy said:


> checked timing belt and tensioner . took off both uper and lower timing covers. nothing wrong with em. tensioner still had spring and belt was no loose at all. took of my cat to check to mak sure it hadnt collapsed. nothing wrong with it. not much left i can do ...
> 
> problem seems to be gettin worse too


Have you tried checking all the grounds? especialy the ones to the ECU! I had some running issues with a Pulsar it turned out to be an ECU ground not letting poer get to the fuel pump (intemitently). The final ground point for that wire was at the engine. I also found that my Pulsar is very particular about the plugs/wires I use. I use NGK plugs only and factory wires (which I have to replace about every year).

Keep on lookin - eventualy you will find the culprit.


----------



## muccman (Aug 24, 2003)

my car has the same problem every now and then. It got better after I cleaned the airflow meter and the throttle body with some throttle body cleaner actually


----------



## Alchemy (Dec 9, 2004)

i have checked all the grounds and added some big 8 gauge grounds , i run ngk plugs and wires and i clean the throttle body on a monthly basis.

nissan dealership couldnt find whats wrong a few months ago , i just sent it out to a dif mechanic today , cause im tired of working on the thing , ive prolly spent 60 hours tryin to fix my probs


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

Good luck early nissan fuel injected cars can be a real bitch at times


----------



## Alchemy (Dec 9, 2004)

if the mechanic cant fix it . im gunna sell the car and get me a nx2000 and possibly do a sr20det swap.


----------

